# Newbie



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi, i"m new to the forum. Can someone tell me if I would be able to live and work in Canada while my children go to school there ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You’re only permitted to work if you possess the correct visa. Your children going to school here does not provide such a visa.


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

Ok so what are the correct channels do I have to take to achieve this ? I already have a Tourist Visa. Do I find a job first or do I get schools for my kids first ? Now I know I require a work permit. My concern is that my qualifications my not be accepted in Canada. 
In my country I am a qualified ECCE teacher.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Juliana1979 said:


> Ok so what are the correct channels do I have to take to achieve this ? I already have a Tourist Visa. Do I find a job first or do I get schools for my kids first ? Now I know I require a work permit. My concern is that my qualifications my not be accepted in Canada.
> In my country I am a qualified ECCE teacher.


Obtaining a visa to WORK in Canada is a difficult thing to achieve. Unless you get a job offer and a resultant TWP (Temporary Work Permit) you cannot be employed here.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Your qualifications are unlikely to be accepted here.


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

Juliana1979 said:


> Ok so what are the correct channels do I have to take to achieve this ? I already have a Tourist Visa. Do I find a job first or do I get schools for my kids first ? Now I know I require a work permit. My concern is that my qualifications my not be accepted in Canada.
> In my country I am a qualified ECCE teacher.


Have you tried looking at the NOC codes to see what profession code you come under.. and try the comprehensive ranking here: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/crs-tool.asp

to see how many points you think you would be eligible for


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

Ok, so if my qualifications won't be accepted, how do I start over ? I'm in my late 30's. How do I get recognized qualification in Canada ?


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

I did look at the NOC once but they require Degrees and Masters I don't have that. Maybe I can change my career path...


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

Juliana1979 said:


> Ok, so if my qualifications won't be accepted, how do I start over ? I'm in my late 30's. How do I get recognized qualification in Canada ?


I wish I could help with that, but that is not a task that would help you get very far, in my humble opinion.. the score structure for age is downward in the CRS scheme, so if you start now, by the time you finish, you would be closer to 40 or over and your score would be seriously impacted..

have you gone through the NOC code list and are sure your qualification is not accepted ?


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

I just went through the NOC list, I did find ECCE teacher, but the qualifications I have allow me to be an assistant only.


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

I just want to be able to be there while my kids go to school, I am not looking for Permanent Residence. I want to be able to live and work in Canada until my kids finish school. Also, I must have a job offer, before I can apply for the work permit.


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

Juliana1979 said:


> I just went through the NOC list, I did find ECCE teacher, but the qualifications I have allow me to be an assistant only.


It's a tough ask my friend, but people have overcome greater odds.. can you complete your bachelors ? that might help.. changing career path is much more time consuming.. and you would need to have bachelors for that also.. 

To top it, teachers might not be on the top of the priority list for Canada.. have you considered another country to immigrate to ?


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

The only other country I looked at is England, I'm choosing Canada because I have friends and family who are legal residents, they migrated many, many years ago. So I won't be totally alone out there. I have family and friends in England as well, but the cost of living in England is high.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Juliana1979 said:


> The only other country I looked at is England, I'm choosing Canada because I have friends and family who are legal residents, they migrated many, many years ago. So I won't be totally alone out there. I have family and friends in England as well, but the cost of living in England is high.


And do you think Canada isn’t? Well, think again.


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

Compared to England, Canada is more affordable for me. Besides it's not like I'm coming with empty pockets in hopes of filling them, just need to keep them full, so that my children and I can be comfortable, we don't need excess, just the basics will be fine.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Juliana1979 said:


> I just want to be able to be there while my kids go to school, I am not looking for Permanent Residence. I want to be able to live and work in Canada until my kids finish school. Also, I must have a job offer, before I can apply for the work permit.



You need to accept that you are not qualified to come here. Are your kids already here? If so, then visiting them once in a while is your only option.


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

You know for a site that is supposed to "encourage" and "help" I am starting to get negative undertones... I am not going to accept that "not qualified"... I am determined to find a legal way to be with my children while they study in Canada. Sometimes it is good to remember yourselves when you all were in my position, of wanting to immigrate. Not because you all made it, makes it ok for you to be negative towards someone else.


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

Juliana1979 said:


> You know for a site that is supposed to "encourage" and "help" I am starting to get negative undertones... I am not going to accept that "not qualified"... I am determined to find a legal way to be with my children while they study in Canada. Sometimes it is good to remember yourselves when you all were in my position, of wanting to immigrate. Not because you all made it, makes it ok for you to be negative towards someone else.


Julian, my friend,

No one is trying to be negative.. unfortunately, most people (myself included) are more practical, than emotional about such things in life..

Having said that, I have told you earlier also, people have overcome greater odds.. this is just an immigration hurdle..

Take a deep breath and think how you can overcome it.. my first suggestion is getting a bachelors degree.. that would go a long way.. the sooner the better..

wats your current CRS score ? If you haven't checked it yet, do that first thing..


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

Sam2206 thank you for understanding and having some glimmer of hope. I can't access a CRS score, because I haven't done the language test.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Lots of questions, but depending on the answers, there may be solutions/more problems.
How old are your kids? 
Are they Canadians?
Why are they attending school in Canada? (or they are not, you just would like them to attend school here?)
Is there a father? Is he a Canadian/living in Canada with a legal status?
Are you married?


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi EVHB, My children are 15 and 9, no they are not Canadians, No, they are not attending a Canadian school as yet. Why attend school in Canada... for a better Education. The education system in my country is failing, when I was younger I was told that we (Trinidad) have the highest standard of education in the world, sadly this has changed. teachers are not teaching, they are just there for the salary. Yes there is a father, yes I am married. No he is not a Canadian, No he is not living in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Juliana1979 said:


> You know for a site that is supposed to "encourage" and "help" I am starting to get negative undertones... I am not going to accept that "not qualified"...





Your kids are not in Canada, their father is not Canadian and is not in Canada, you are not Canadian and do not meet the requirements to emigrate here - but you think your kids are going to be able to go to school here and that you will be allowed to live here while they do?

I'm sorry, but just because you want to do something does not mean that you are able to do something. You must qualify to be allowed into this country and, right now, you do not qualify. And by the time you might qualify (ie. if you were to earn a university degree or something else that increased your chances) your age would work against you.





> I am determined to find a legal way to be with my children while they study in Canada.



How do you know your children will be allowed into the country to go to school?





> Sometimes it is good to remember yourselves when you all were in my position, of wanting to immigrate. Not because you all made it, makes it ok for you to be negative towards someone else.



Asking that someone face reality is not being negative.


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

Where there is a will there is a way.... I'll find it, when I do I'll let you know. Yes a lot is not in my favour, doesn't mean I can't try. Maybe my expectations of this forum were too high or misunderstood. Either way, thank you all for responding.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Juliana1979 said:


> Where there is a will there is a way


You might want to inform the Canadian government about that because their immigration policies say otherwise.

Just because you _want_ to do something does not mean that you _can_ do it. Even if you did earn a degree that helped your chances it would take four years to do so and your age would then count against you. Also, your oldest child would be out of high school by then and your youngest would only have a couple of years left which kind of negates your entire purpose for coming here.




> Maybe my expectations of this forum were too high or misunderstood.


We are willing to help, but when a person isn't facing reality it would be detrimental to continue to encourage them in pursuing a fantasy. Sometimes a little tough love is required. Surely as a parent you understand this.


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes I absolutely understand the tough love. Ok so If I can't pursue what I want to do. There's nothing stopping my children from coming to attend school. The career path my daughter wants to take, there isn't much available to her in our country. So studying abroad will be better for her. Guess I'll have to settle for visiting... That sucks though.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Juliana1979 said:


> Yes I absolutely understand the tough love. Ok so If I can't pursue what I want to do. There's nothing stopping my children from coming to attend school. The career path my daughter wants to take, there isn't much available to her in our country. So studying abroad will be better for her. Guess I'll have to settle for visiting... That sucks though.



Your daughter can't just come here and go to school, you will have to apply for her to be able to do so. You will also need to have enough money to support her while she is here and she will need somewhere to live, etc.

Finally, one does have to question why your daughter should get an education here in Canada, funded by Canadian taxpayers, when your family has never contributed one penny to Canada.


----------



## Juliana1979 (Oct 30, 2017)

I know they have to apply for a study visa, a place for them to stay is not an issue, I know I will have to support them financially. Also, we are paying all fees, so how is it going to be funded by Canadian Government ? I am not looking to freeload... I'm not stupid, I know there are steps to take before they can start attending school.


----------



## myrrh (May 21, 2016)

colchar said:


> Finally, one does have to question why your daughter should get an education here in Canada, funded by Canadian taxpayers, when your family has never contributed one penny to Canada.


:lol:

Then your schools/universities need to stop reaching out to my inbox begging me to send my Japanese students to study there!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Juliana1979 said:


> Hi EVHB, My children are 15 and 9, no they are not Canadians, No, they are not attending a Canadian school as yet. Why attend school in Canada... for a better Education. The education system in my country is failing, when I was younger I was told that we (Trinidad) have the highest standard of education in the world, sadly this has changed. teachers are not teaching, they are just there for the salary. Yes there is a father, yes I am married. No he is not a Canadian, No he is not living in Canada.


I am sorry, but I don't see any solution for you to come and live here for years, with these answers. 

International student tuition is expensive. At my son's university, it's 3x what a local pays.

You can have a look at Flanders. Their educational system isn't bad, certainly not if you pick a good public school. As long as you are a European, you can go and live there and send them to school. Although learning the language could be a challenge for your older kid.


----------



## myrrh (May 21, 2016)

EVHB said:


> *International student tuition is expensive. *At my son's university, it's 3x what a local pays.


But she's stated that she's willing and able to pay that tuition. Now, none of us have access to her financial statements, so we can't know for sure. I guess what bothers me is the _assumption_ here that she can't possibly have the financial wherewithal to pay...because of _what_ I'll leave it to you to decide.

Again, Canadian schools/universities--like schools/universities elsewhere--absolutely *love* full-tuition paying foreign students. Their presence adds to cultural diversity...and helps pay the bills. To suggest otherwise (as at least one other poster has) is plain silly.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I never assumed she couldn't afford to pay for it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

myrrh said:


> :lol:
> 
> Then your schools/universities need to stop reaching out to my inbox begging me to send my Japanese students to study there!



That is a completely different issue, and you should know this. In university (and college) students pay tuition fees whereas they don't in high school. And those fees are far higher for international students which is why schools want to bring them in.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

myrrh said:


> But she's stated that she's willing and able to pay that tuition. Now, none of us have access to her financial statements, so we can't know for sure. I guess what bothers me is the _assumption_ here that she can't possibly have the financial wherewithal to pay...because of _what_ I'll leave it to you to decide.
> 
> Again, Canadian schools/universities--like schools/universities elsewhere--absolutely *love* full-tuition paying foreign students. Their presence adds to cultural diversity...and helps pay the bills. To suggest otherwise (as at least one other poster has) is plain silly.



To continue to talk about universities when the OP's kids are high school age is plain silly.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

FYI: even in high school, international students have to pay thousands of $ tuition.


----------



## myrrh (May 21, 2016)

EVHB said:


> FYI: even in high school, international students have to pay thousands of $ tuition.


Yep. And he should know this.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

FYI, from the Toronto District School Board:



> Fee Schedules
> Application Fee:
> $200.00 CAD non-refundable
> 
> ...


http://www.tdsb.on.ca/Portals/0/AboutUs/International/docs/TISPBrochure.pdf


----------



## myrrh (May 21, 2016)

colchar said:


> That is a completely different issue, and you should know this. In university (and college) students pay tuition fees whereas they don't in high school. And those fees are far higher for international students which is why schools want to bring them in.


Looks like EVHB beat me to the punch. (I just woke up here.) Bottom line: Yes, international students in Canada pay fees even for k-12. My fiancée's job is setting up placements/homestays and collecting fees from these international students. (This is one of the reasons why we met, actually.)

Finally, colchar, I don't know how long you've been in Canada, but as you're apparently an immigrant as well, this should be an excellent reminder that there is still much for you to learn. More to the point, and this is something I need to remember to do myself, it's easy as a successful immigrant to look down scathingly on the "unwashed masses" who haven't made it yet. (I have permanent residency in Japan, which was not easy to get, let me tell you.) We both need to remember that we are dealing with human beings with feelings. Sometimes, "tough love" is just another phrase for cruelty.

Peace.


----------

